# Catalogs



## cody12 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hello all, to help with my collecting I need some old catalogs. Anyone know where I can get the following
2000 thru 2004, 2008, 2009 and 2012? I sure would appreciate any info. Thanks


----------



## archimedes (Jan 26, 2017)

You don't specify type of catalog in OP :thinking:

But if you mean SureFire, it may be linked here ...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Catalog-of-Discontinued-Surefire-Flashlights


----------



## cody12 (Jan 27, 2017)

Unfortunately 2000 thru 2010 comes up "404" no site. Thanks anyway


----------



## cenz (Feb 7, 2017)

cody12 said:


> Unfortunately 2000 thru 2010 comes up "404" no site. Thanks anyway



Hi, I just upload 2000-2010 (and others) SF illumination catalog PDF to my cloud drive, and just PM you my link for you download.


----------



## cody12 (Feb 19, 2017)

Sorry, I forgot to thank you for the link. It's great.


----------

